# Applescript Convertir en type Date



## OWaltis (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver un truc qui me parait tout bête !

Avec Applescript, convertir en type Date une chaîne de caractères récupérée du zone de dialogue pour pouvoir faire des calculs de date.

Par exemple :
set myDialog to display dialog "Date de départ ? (JJ/MM/AA)..." default answer "17/08/09" buttons {"Annuler", "OK"} default button "OK" with icon 1
set myDate to (text returned of myDialog) --Ici on est en type String !

Je n'ai pas trouvé dans les forums ! Si quelqu'un avait une idée ?
Merci d'avance 
Olivier


----------



## zacromatafalgar (10 Août 2009)

Salut,

Simplement en rajoutant le mot-clé "date" 


```
set myDate to date (text returned of myDialog)
```


----------



## OWaltis (10 Août 2009)

Merci pour ton aide.
En effet c'est ce que je pensais ! Qui fonctionne...
Sauf que le même code dans tell application "QuarkXPress Passport 7.0" renvoi une erreur :

Erreur dans QuarkXPress : impossible d'obtenir Date "24/08/09" !!
Si je trouve quelque chose je vous en ferais part, merci
Olivier


----------



## zacromatafalgar (10 Août 2009)

Jette un il dans le dictionnaire de xpress


----------

